# how to repair Cardale CD45 Garage up and over doors



## oddsocks (5 Dec 2010)

Like many others I use my garage as a workshop and recently the up and over door failed - the wire snapped and you need to replace both sides wires and cones. You can order direct from cardale (£40) or from ebay (£8 incl delivery). CD45 seems to be the core design that are now end of life for wires

My garage is double and there is not enough room to remove cones in situ due to the central and side pillars...here's the process.....

working inside the garage with the door shut remove the lower u bracket where the wire and roller sit. On the LEFT hand side of the door (white cone if original) use a 22mm spanner to move the hex cone nut up as far as possible (releasing tension on both sides). Clamp the spring bar at the lefthand side with a molegrip. On the right hand side there is a grey collar with a hole - fit a small allen key though this to lock everything then remove the molegrip 
The wires are now under no tension and can be released. The cones are removed by drifting (3mm) out the split pins but if the pillars get in the way it is now safe to remove the mole grip and undo the two fitting bolts on each side of the spring. Do this, pull the spring assembly forward, drift out then remove. refit is the reverse.

Job took me about an hour earlier today.


----------



## Songdom (29 Dec 2016)

If a garage have enough space what would you prefer to replace the garage door or repair the old one.


----------

